# Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Kidded day 148!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So I decided it was time to start a kidding thread- she is day 120 already!

Nellie is an old girl turning 10 this July! But she is a very very special goat. She earned Platinum milker status and milked over 1600 lbs in 305 days! AND she still has a banger udder- it looked the same this summer as it did at 6 years old here: http://www.proctorhill.com/nelliepage.htm

I cannot wait to see what she gives us bred to our new PromisedLand buck Salvatore and these will be his first kids!
All doe kids will be retained and we will also be retaining the first buckling.

She had a single buck last year- and unfortunatly Im not expecting more than that this year either. We ultrasounded and deifnately saw one baby, but couldnt be sure if there was a second in there or not.

She lost her 'form' so she always has those saddlebags...and she was not at all impressed with me since I was worming her/cdt&T/bose and trimming her feet right before these pictures which accounts for her hunched up appearance :roll: ...but without further ado, here she is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

nice doe....wow. :shocked: ..look at that big tummy.... she may be caring trips or quads... :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

She's so pretty...I bet you must be sooo excited! :- ) :stars:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

She's gorgeous and look at that baby bump! 
:kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

She does look bigger than a single. Hope so! Good luck!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

I WISH that was all baby belly- but its definately not- she looks almost as big when she's not even bred :laugh: 
poor old girl lost her figure


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

She still is a beautiful goat. I hope you get your :kidblue: . MB is such a great addition to our little herd here. I cant wait to see what he gives me for babies this year. 
I see you are almost to the point of no :sleeping: . Good luck with your kiddings.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

May she give you a :kidred: . There's a high chance of it since almost everyone Iknow of this year has had doekids . . .


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

Wow! She may only I have 1?! Maybe 2?! Wow! :shocked: She's huge! :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

I would love love a :kidblue: :kidred: ray:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 120*

Boy is she getting big, can't wait for pics!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 130*

Here is Nellie day 130!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 130*

wow shes getting big! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 130*

woe...she looks even bigger... :shocked:



> I would love love a :kidblue: :kidred: ray:


 Here's to a :kidblue: :kidred: ray: :thumbup:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 130*

Hope she gives you twins. 
I really can't picture anything else with those saddlebags. :ROFL: 
Come on Nellie!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 130*

Nellie is at 139 today and moved up to the maternity ward with her pal Char (due one day after her) her ligaments already feel low, but Im confident she is going to hang onto that baby (ies) for awhile yet. Speaking of that baby- I felt him/her today, Nellie is so soft in the belly area I literally could feel legs and even a head when I pressed on her side down low. It was neat 

Come one Nel, a buck and a doe - moonspots and wattles would be a bonus, but I will take whatever I can get! 
New pictures soon.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 139*

I know what you mean by feeling the babies. Jill has 2 more days til 145 and I can see them move and feel them.

Come on Nel MB needs a brother :kidblue: and sister :kidred:

She is looking real good.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 139*

Here's ol Nellie today (139)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 139*

WOW....I'd be surprised if you didn't get trips out of the pretty girl!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 139*

Unfortunatly I would be surprised if I get twins! Don't let those saddlebags fool you- this girl has had a lot of kiddings (turning 10 this year) and lost her form *shhhh dont tell her I said that!*


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 139*

LOL She's mighty round. Fuchsia seems the same this year. Wonder if they'll kid on the same day, same time with the same thing?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 139*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Unfortunatly I would be surprised if I get twins! Don't let those saddlebags fool you- this girl has had a lot of kiddings (turning 10 this year) and lost her form *shhhh dont tell her I said that!*


 :ROFL: Moony already looks as big as Nellie; she's got a lot of kiddings under her too. I can't imagine how much bigger she'll be once she's actually pregnant again. Her gut will be dragging on the ground


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 139*



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> LOL She's mighty round. Fuchsia seems the same this year. Wonder if they'll kid on the same day, same time with the same thing?


That would be funny wouldn't it?? I cant wait! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 140*

Yes it would be cool! Can't wait to see what babies are a comin!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 142*

Day 142


















She is not at all impressed with her photo op- she is hanging onto those kiddos for a little while yet for sure- that udder has a long way to go!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 142*

Dang she is huge..... :shocked: But beautiful........  :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 142*

I know poor Nel!
- last night she just felt like laying around and I had to take a picture it was just so pathetic looking

















Isnt she sweet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 142*

Aww...she is ....a sweet heart...  ....and man.... she has to be uncomfortable..... :hug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 142*

She IS huge! Goodness gracious! She is a pretty doe though...so cute. Hope she gives you some healthy kids, REALLY soon. Looks like she doesn't have long to go!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 142*

Very sweet indeed! As uncomfortable as it must be for the mommas, they still give their all to their babies during birth, and after as good/attentive mommas. Wishing big for your :kidred: :kidblue: !


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 142*

Well, I don't care how many she has had, I think she's a hottie. LOL

I can't wait. No matter the kid number, I know you will love whatever comes to you.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 142*

Very very true jdgray- any kids she gives me at this point in her life is a blessing- more than likely everything she gives me will be retained as well (all doelings- and the first buck) 
I will have some very happy people if she happens to have a second or third buck though


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 143*

She is really pretty.  
Can't wait to see what she gives you! Crossing my fingers for twins, lol. 
Was she this big with all her singles? Geez, she'd having me going, "single--no twins! Single . . .no, wait----!" :hair: I couldn't stand the suspense!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 143*

The countdown has begun! She looks ready to get it over with.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 145*

Nellie 145
Get with the program- look at that udder? Its not anywhere near full- I bet she holds on until like day 150 :hair:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 145*

:GAAH:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 145*

Pictures coming soon- Nellie is progressing really fast now!
Her udder is much MUCH fuller just overnight and her ligs are super low!
I dont think kids today, but I see the light at the end of the tunnel now.
Babies soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 146- getting closer!*

Here she is day 146- see how much those teats filled in?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 146- getting closer!*

The udder sure is filling in now! Hope she doesn't make you wait till her due date.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 146- getting closer!*

Discharge tonight- off her grain (only picking through her hay) she also looks to have dropped and started to go posty.
Maybe kiddos tomorrow?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 146- getting closer!*

:kidblue: :kidred: :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 146- getting closer!*

Sure sounds good! Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Okay kiddos anytime now!!!

Nellie hasnt touched her grain last night or this am- this morning she is eating hay one stem at a time. 
Udder has grown even more- Very posty- and ligs just about completely gone- I still feel like I can feel a tiny bit on one side, but not very well.

Babies later today/tonight I think!









Hows that for posty?









Not too shabby for an old gal huh?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Definitely posty...yup....she is getting alot closer....... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

My gosh - talk about udder growth and QUICK - couldn't miss that!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Come on Nellie. I want to see babies...... ray: 
:kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*



kelebek said:


> My gosh - talk about udder growth and QUICK - couldn't miss that!


Tell me about it! She had me worried for a minute!

We are still waiting- lots of goo tonight and definately uncomfortable, but labor hasnt started yet

ray: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Well......she'll be delivering soon, before midnite too. I seriously think there may be more than one in there :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

woah! missed this thread.

i'm gonna say quads...three girls one boy.

She looks like shes going to start any minute!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

WOW :shocked: did her udder grow over night or what?
She looks like she's gonna pop any minute.  Can't wait to see baby(s).


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Here she is tonight!


















I cant wait- these are probably my most exciting kids of the year- Nellie is 10 this year, so every kid I get from her is a gift- and just look at that udder man, after so many freshenings....its still super high and just attached everywhere.

Crazy but I would rather have a buckling than a doe (of course I would love a doe too- but if she is only having one- please please be a buck!!)


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Wow! Boy -- did she get an udder quick?! I say she'll give you one of each. A buck and a doe.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

haha I'd say she'll give you two of each...

whats her kidding history??


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Im not 100% sure- this is her first kidding here
All I know for sure is last year she had a big single buck

Not a lot of help huh? We will find out soon enough!
But wow Katrina if you are right- you will be my new best friend


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Well just checked her again- nothing but more goo- still a shred of a lig left- so I say definately babies tomorrow!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Fingers crossed for :kidred: :kidblue: :stars:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

WHOA NELLIE!! heehee..I just had to say it. Wow-she is huge. Gotta be more than one in there...keep us posted!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 147- babies soon!!*

Well she is still hanging on- but that little bit of lig that I thought I felt yesterday is definately gone today- she may be doing some really mild practice contractions- but hard to tell at this point...more goo, and if you can believe it udder even a bit fuller than yesterday.....still not eating grain...picking through her hay for goodies.......laughing at me........... :angry: .....will keep you posted!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

lol takeher on a loooong walk


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

Wow what a beautiful udder, amazing for a 10 year old! Keep us updated, I can't wait to hear what she has... I'll keep my fingers crossed for a buck and a doe (or maybe two)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

Hellooooooooo ....... pacing the floor over here!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

Update from addie at the barn is contractions have started


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

Since my last prediction was wrong...I'll be praying that she delivers before midnite TONITE!

Her udder is AMAZING...JUST LOOK AT THOSE TEATS! :drool:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

And no ones gonna believe this..........single doe!
Pics to follow when addie gets home!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

for real?? insane


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

WOW....That doeling has got to be the size of a 2 month old kid then! I can't believe there was just one in there....but then again I have a doe that did the same to me!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

Congrats :leap: :stars: on the newest :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

She is a good size girl but nellie looks like that all the time. Poor girl has lost her figure


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

I think that with an udder like hers, Nellie doesn't need to worry about her figure any more....Glad she gave a little girl though..hopefully her future udder will be as beautiful as her mama's.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

Congrats!!! :leap: :stars: :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby watch! Day 148- babies anytime!!*

Im home! Pictures coming in her birth announcement thread!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats! She's so cute!!!


----------

